# Anyone selling the angled wheel woolie



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Will anyone going to waxstock be selling the angled wheel woolie ? I've got the others but could be tempted if see this at the show


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

we should have some. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I got mine from elite. A really good product and ECC have the cheapest price


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the Zaino guys should have them, as well as any trader that stocks the normal wheel woolies


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Is there two different length sizes?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

on the angled ones? not sure but the newer straight kits have the longer handled medium sized brush..


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

There are two lengths on angled ones yes, we should have both with us too.


----------

